# IUI treatment August / September 2018



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

A thread for everybody having IUI in August/September 2018, goodluck.


----------



## Ramage9 (Aug 7, 2018)

I’m having my second iui this month  Good luck everyone x


----------



## Macdoyle1980 (Jun 2, 2018)

Hello newbie here, 38, Hampshire, same-sex couple, I'm just waiting for AF next week so I can start my first round of IUI with a stimulated cycle  good luck everyone!


----------

